# Can you get DE abroad with a non-anonymous donor?



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here. I am considering DE treatment for reasons of age. However, being an adopted person myself I would struggle with using a donor who could never be traced. I know that in the UK donors can no longer be anonymous, but I fear that waiting lists are too long and the success rates are poor. I have not made any concrete enquiries, I am just considering the whole thing at the moment. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Dilly 

I maybe wrong but I think for treatment with known DE donor without a long waiting list you're looking at the US.  I know cos it's something I looked into at one point but the costs were too high for me to pursue.

Love

dcon
xx


----------



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. Hadn't considered the US. Bit of a long way to trave! But I would imagine success rates might be ok - have to look into it. What sort of costs are we talking about?


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh ... unless you have your own known donor (e.g. sister or friend) who I think has to be under 35.  In this case I think (but am willing to be corrected) that this could work.


----------



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

No, I haven't got a donor in mind. I would not want to know the donor myself, but I would want the person to be traceable so that any child could find out about his/her genetic provenance (if that's the right word).


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Gosh ... I can't recall off hand.  But typically you'd have to contact a donor agency (bit like a sperm bank) and the prices of course vary from one to another.  I kind of remember it doubled the cost of OE treatment which when I went to New York came to about £6-7k (I think ... I really don't want to add it up properly) but that was over a year ago when the exchange rate made it cheaper than it is now.  

I've had a laptop crash since then and have lost a lot of info but if I find anything I'll pass it on


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

OK ... one agency that I cotacted last year has their fees online (http://www.eggdonation.com/recipient-parents/S4F.php):

*The Program Fee - $6,000*

The program absorbs the costs of the following and Intended parents receive no additional charges. One comprehensive program fee includes:


Personal matching with your Donor 
Social evaluation of the Donor 
Psychological testing and report for the Donor 
Evaluation and report for the Donor from a licensed geneticist 
Legal contract between Donor and Recipient 
One attorney to represent the Donor 
One attorney to represent the Recipient 
Diligent coordination of the IVF cycle 
Interfacing with the medical office 
Travel arrangements as needed (please see fee schedule below) 
Possible meeting with the donor (if requested) 

*The Premier Program Fee - $7,500*

The Premier Program Fee includes all of the services of the regular program fee. It also covers extensive gifts from the Program to your Premier Donor, as well as the marketing expenses incurred by The Egg Donor Program to attract this caliber of women.

The Egg Donor Program established its Premier Program to distinguish a select group of young women in our donor database and offer options to recipients who are looking to match very specific characteristics. Premier Donors command a slightly higher fee per cycle due to a select group of criteria, which may or may not include:


Multiple successful cycles with proven pregnancies 
Superior professional achievements 
Physical attributes 

*The Fast Track Program Fee - $4,000 *

This program offers lower income couples an affordable way to do egg donation. To qualify, couples must document a joint income of under $115,000 annually. A number of our physicians have included a significant discount for their services. Please ask us for the list of select candidates that have agreed to be a part of the Fast Track Program.

*Donor Fees *


First time donors are compensated $7,000 
First time Premier donors are compensated $8,000 
Experienced donors are compensated additionally per completed cycle (approximately $2,000) 
Travel Fees

This should give you a rough idea ... on top of these you need to add the costs of a clinic to do the treatment and the associated drugs for you and the donor.

/links


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

From another site (http://www.sharedjourney.com/3rd/egg_donation.html):

*Costs of Egg Donation*
Depending upon the country in which you reside, the costs of egg donation can vary widely. In the United States, where egg donors can be compensated for their donation, egg donation procedures are quite expensive. Donated eggs can cost as much as $5,000 and additional costs for medications and IVF treatment can add up to more than $15,000.

/links


----------



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks very much for all that info. It does seem quite expensive when it's all added up. I will look further into it.


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry for jumping in on your thread, you might want to consider South Africa for ED treatment, please have a look at the South Africa Treatment Abroad site for further info.
Lynn E


----------



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. I'm going to have to think carefully. To be honest, going as far away as the US or South Africa seems a bit of a long shot. How would you coordinate it all given the distance and the expense? I actually think it's pretty shocking that in Europe the UK is the only State to require donor non-anonymity - and that's probably chiefly in the interests of keeping demand down if you ask me. Sorry to by cynical.


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

I know travelling to the US or SA sounds a bit of an epic but I think fertility treatment regardless of location is a bit of an 'experience'  .  To be honest I've never really considered treatment in the UK (waiting lists and cost reasons) but of those ladies that I've spoken to and met that have had treatment here and abroad ... the overall consenus is that they are amazed at the difference and would never dream of treatment in the UK again. As I said I can't personally comment ... my only fertility 'experience' in the UK has been via my GP ... and that to be honest that has been pretty dismal. 

Anyway, just to let you know that my trips abroad for treatments have been pretty starightforward ... to be honest they haven't been much different from planning a regular holiday or business trip. I've now made three trips (once to the US and twice to the CZ Rep). I've done all planning and co-ordiation alone (without a partner or friend because no-one in the 'real world' knows my plans)  All my support (and new friends) have come through this site.  I'm sure you've already done as Lynne suggested and popped over to the SA thread.  I don't 'know' any of the ladies on that thread but I'm sure you'd be amazed at the help and advice you can get ... others in the same boat who have either 'been and done it' or still in the process of trying to make plans are invaluable (IMHO). 

Also, from the foreign clinics perspective I think you will find that they are well used to treating patients from distant lands. I know the US clinic I went to and others I've looked at had 'out of state' co-ordinators.  And each of the times I've sat in foreign waiting rooms I've heard many different languages been spoken ... sometimes even scouse or geordie    

Anyway, I hope you make the right decision for you, but please don't dismis the possibility of travelling a bit further to a clinic that meets your requirements.  In my opinion, if you'd consider travelling to Europe for treatment then the only difference in going to the US or SA is the length of the flight.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi dilly,

We were looking for traceable donors abroad (for the same reasons as yourself). the 2 that i found really useful were both in South Africa:
www.nurture.co.za
www.renewfertility.com

Both responded really quickly to email contact and were really helpful and sympathetic.

In the end we've decided to stay in the UK for treatment (it's been a hard call, but we are - finally   - at peace with our decision). It's definitely not a cheap option (but then neither are the SA/US options sadly  ). Tho there ARE shortish (3 months) waiting lists around, especially if you are prepared to travel within the UK. The definite downside of UK tx compared to abroad is that you will only ever get half the eggs (as the donors are either eggshare patients who share their eggs with the recipient, or if altruistic then they split the eggs between 2 recipients as the lists are so long). 

I don't think there is any right or wrong on this - just whatever we feel is right for us individually .

Really good luck with everything 

Sue xx


----------



## dillydaydream (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I looked at the two SA sites mentioned, and I can't see exactly what the situation is regarding anonymity, although one says they keep donor records for life, which is something.  I think I'll have a look at the SA thread. Thanks dcon, I was kind of dismissing going too far afield, but it would perhaps be worth it for the right conditions.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

dilly - it IS unclear as the law in south africa insists on anonymity of donors, but i've definitely read recently somewhere on here that they were somehow getting around it (as organisations not based in SA I think). Obviously it will rely on a degree of trust with the donors keeping contact details up to date etc, but tbh that would be the same for a uk donor

good luck!

S


----------

